# Cybersecurity



## hdzallen (Jul 4, 2019)

Anybody have suggestions on where to start? Have 0 IT experience


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't know a lot about it, but I'm also interested in it and can share what I've picked up. 

Where you should start depends on what 0 IT experience means. Do you have basic computer knowledge, can you program, which operating systems are you familiar with, do you know anything about networks? 

You could start by reading some introductory cybersecurity books (try a library because they are expensive). You should know the different kinds of threats (worms, viruses, etc.) and tools (like firewalls). Exploring something that relates to issues you are currently having with computers is also a good way to find a specialty and/or place to begin. 

If you are looking into a career, definitely seek information about what the relevant jobs are like. I for example learned that cybersecurity wouldn't be a good career for me because I don't want to have to keep up with the continually evolving threats, I don't want to be responsible for the survival of a whole IT company or department, and I don't want to bother maintaining credentials (continually paying for tests).


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Start with a help desk job and learn about a specific area of IT. In order to properly secure something, you need to know how it works and how to administer it. Anyone who comes out with a cyber security degree and no experience is probably not going to get hired.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

hdzallen said:


> Anybody have suggestions on where to start? Have 0 IT experience


YouTube should work just fine for basics, then lots of reading online and in books, then you should know how to proggram (basics only) and then looking at real problems yourself (infected computers, poor websites and etc). Anyway, such method will be very behind a real course in university.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

Certifications as a "starting point" and finding an IT helpdesk or Desktop Support job as you work your way up in getting certifications.

Certs by CompTIA is a good place to start for IT and cybersecurity fundamentals. Also keep in mind what branch of cybersecurity you wish to get into as you get deep into your studies. It is a broad field. Do you want to get into penetration testing/ethical hacking, cyber risk management/policy, security engineering/security architecture, network security, forensics, incident response, information security? There's just so much.

If you want to get into penetration testing/ethical hacking, I recommend that you pick up on several programming and scripting languages (eg: SQL, Python, Javascript). But if you prefer to do things like risk management and incident response, then programming isn't that necessary but can help regardless.


Another option, but a less taken path for jumping into cybersecurity, would be a cyber role via the military. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

https://www.learnhowtobecome.org/computer-careers/cyber-security/


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

Another good source for recommended certifications based on the 'various paths' within IT.

https://certification.comptia.org/why-certify/roadmap


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Where I started: learn how to manage your own FreeBSD/OpenBSD/RedHat(LAMP) servers.

FreeBSD is the best IMO. Get an old 2005 computer, use it as your network crash dummy. Install FreeBSD and all of the applications a million+1 times. I'll be honest, it's not easy or for the faint of heart, but determination is more important than intelligence here.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

SgtPepper said:


> Where I started: learn how to manage your own FreeBSD/OpenBSD/RedHat(LAMP) servers.
> 
> FreeBSD is the best IMO. Get an old 2005 computer, use it as your network crash dummy. Install FreeBSD and all of the applications a million+1 times. I'll be honest, it's not easy or for the faint of heart, but determination is more important than intelligence here.


To add to this further, any open source software is good to mess around with. You can learn a lot from it and it's free.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

You're probably going to need at least a Bachelor's degree to enter into a Cybersecurity job. I really haven't seen any that require anything less. If you want to increase your computer literacy for free, Cybrary is a great resource, and often offers free or discounted certifications. Their courses range from basic to very advanced. Of course, there's plenty of other wonderful resources out there, too.


----------



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

Judging by a cybersecurity solutions architect I know in the IBM. Shit tons of certificates, some relevant working experience (5 yrs+ doesn't have to be cybersecurity exp), a good degree in computer science and some street smarts certainly help.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

also this for America: https://www.bls.gov/ooh/computer-and-information-technology/information-security-analysts.htm#tab-4


----------



## SoloHin (Jul 15, 2019)

Have you tried to see tutorials on youtube? It was useful for me when I was learning to programme? I am sure that youl find a lot of info on youtube.


----------

